# Hunter/Gatherer



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Today I was playing the role of Gatherer. A few years ago I transplanted some Serviceberry plants (Ameliancher alnifolia) from the hills into my yard. This year there is an abundant harvest. Here are a few pics; Serviceberry shrub[attachment=2:2fr65vdh]misc. pics 20009 128.jpg[/attachment:2fr65vdh]
Picked berries[attachment=1:2fr65vdh]misc. pics 20009 130.jpg[/attachment:2fr65vdh]
Serviceberry syrup - great on pancakes/waffles[attachment=0:2fr65vdh]misc. pics 20009 131.jpg[/attachment:2fr65vdh]
yum yum!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Yummmmmmm..... |-O-| |-O-|


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Better enter that syrup in the county fair!

Our serviceberries up here won't be ripe for at least two weeks.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool! I do chokecherries and wild currants (jellies) just about every year if there's a crop, but I've never messed with serviceberries. Are they sweet or are they tart?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

They are sweet, a little on the dry side.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Mmmmm, I like berries! 

I've had elderberry jam and syrup many times, good stuff. How does the serviceberry compare?


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Serviceberries are most delicious and can be nice and juicy if they get plenty of water. Good idea on transplanting a few of those. They grow pretty fast also.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> Cool! I do chokecherries and wild currants (jellies) just about every year if there's a crop, but I've never messed with serviceberries. Are they sweet or are they tart?


We sweeten them to taste. I like things a little on the tart side. They resemble blueberries but are more closely related to apples.


sawsman said:


> Mmmmm, I like berries!
> 
> I've had elderberry jam and syrup many times, good stuff. How does the serviceberry compare?


We also do Elderberry juice and syrup. It is good stuff, but the two are different in taste, so it would be hard to say one is better than the other.


----------

